

Decay and Identity on Social-Networks - simondlr
http://simondlr.com/post/39830076878/decay-and-identity-on-social-networks

======
mooism2
I find it easy to believe that social networks aimed at children/adolescents
are the equivalent of boy bands rather than record labels.

